# Did I break it?



## andro

ok first time happened to me. atlantis atty, mech mod . ( smpl) positive up on smurf fully charged . 
close the bottom . all mod start to get hot . unscrew the atty quick, unscrew the bottom swicth because keep getting hotter. put battery aside . 
now battery is dead . 
any solution or i just trow it away? as well any idea what ive done wrong? the atty was on my rollo before and after and is not shorting .


----------



## shaunnadan

was the mod getting hot as soon as you closed it or when your fired it up ?

keep the battery aside for a day or so, then try and charge it up and see if its working. could be in a state of shock

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

andro said:


> ok first time happened to me. atlantis atty, mech mod . ( smpl) positive up on smurf fully charged .
> close the bottom . all mod start to get hot . unscrew the atty quick, unscrew the bottom swicth because keep getting hotter. put battery aside .
> now battery is dead .
> any solution or i just trow it away? as well any idea what ive done wrong? the atty was on my rollo before and after and is not shorting .



Had this happen to me a couple of months ago with my Fuhattan. Had to bin my battery. Also don't know what caused it.


----------



## Smokyg

I dont know those mods, but i had the same issue with my Stingray, the positive pin on the stingray will come out and flip itself around while changing batteries creating a dead short in the mod because the wide part of the post will press against the cap and the thin part that should connect to the atty is now connecting to the battery.. I wont make that mistake again. 

Perhaps chack the pins and the button for any problems that could create a dead short. 

Also if you reverse the batter (Positive connecting to the button) and your batteries wrapping is damaged that would also create a dead short, whereas if you have the battery in the correct way around and the wrapping is torn it will just start firing your coils.. A lot safer. 

I hope this helps, check that positive pin

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## andro

shaunnadan said:


> was the mod getting hot as soon as you closed it or when your fired it up ?
> 
> keep the battery aside for a day or so, then try and charge it up and see if its working. could be in a state of shock


yes it was .


----------



## Smokyg

BTW, my battery is fine... Almost threw it out the window scared it would detonate, could barely touch it..


----------



## shaunnadan

thats a short in your mod dude!

strip it down and check all of the connectors to be safe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro

Smokyg said:


> I dont know those mods, but i had the same issue with my Stingray, the positive pin on the stingray will come out and flip itself around while changing batteries creating a dead short in the mod because the wide part of the post will press against the cap and the thin part that should connect to the atty is now connecting to the battery.. I wont make that mistake again.
> 
> Perhaps chack the pins and the button for any problems that could create a dead short.
> 
> Also if you reverse the batter (Positive connecting to the button) and your batteries wrapping is damaged that would also create a dead short, whereas if you have the battery in the correct way around and the wrapping is torn it will just start firing your coils.. A lot safer.
> 
> I hope this helps, check that positive pin


now that u say that the 510 pin in the atlantis is s


Smokyg said:


> I dont know those mods, but i had the same issue with my Stingray, the positive pin on the stingray will come out and flip itself around while changing batteries creating a dead short in the mod because the wide part of the post will press against the cap and the thin part that should connect to the atty is now connecting to the battery.. I wont make that mistake again.
> 
> Perhaps chack the pins and the button for any problems that could create a dead short.
> 
> Also if you reverse the batter (Positive connecting to the button) and your batteries wrapping is damaged that would also create a dead short, whereas if you have the battery in the correct way around and the wrapping is torn it will just start firing your coils.. A lot safer.
> 
> I hope this helps, check that positive pin


i checked the pin in the atlantis and is not springed anymore. i just disassembled and i think i close it to thigth and the positive and negative were at the same high . so just closing the mod the battery was shorting ....


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have never had that happen to me... before today!!!!!!!!! It just happened to me now! VTC5 in a new Mech Mod. All of a sudden everything felt HOT so I stopped to check... the battery was very hot... it is now in the Gorge! Also had an Atlantis on top.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## gman211991

Atlantis +hybrid= no go pin doesn't protude enough without modding it ask @RIEFY how to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andro

gman211991 said:


> Atlantis +hybrid= no go pin doesn't protude enough without modding it ask @RIEFY how to


i wish i would know that in the morning.......


----------



## gman211991

I used my mAN on my panzer and pin caused it to almost blow


----------



## Matt

Had the same with the atlantis. With mine its the rubber around the centre pin that causes it. i was on a normal mech not a hybrid.


----------



## whatalotigot

Yep. that a short. Be careful. Check all connections and make sure no touching of the poles anywhere on the mod. . You are lucky you still have a hand.


----------



## ET

Anyone notice something in common, cough cough aspire cough cough

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ET said:


> Anyone notice something in common, cough cough aspire cough cough



Cough all you like @ET!  It's still one of the best tanks around!I far prefer it to all the other commercial tanks...

But I will watch it a lot closer now.


----------



## ET

Rob Fisher said:


> Cough all you like @ET!  It's still one of the best tanks around!I far prefer it to all the other commercial tanks...
> 
> But I will watch it a lot closer now.



Aye, i'll be keeping a close eye on my stingray mech also from now and, regularly making sure all the connections are hunky dory.


----------



## Cat

Seriously. How could (B&M) retailers ever sell these things as upgrades to people? And most of them would be selling unsuitable cheap batteries too.


----------



## andro

Cat said:


> Seriously. How could (B&M) retailers ever sell these things as upgrades to people? And most of them would be selling unsuitable cheap batteries too.


i may not understand properly what you are saying, can you explain better please?


----------



## Cat

mech mod or hybrid, sub-ohm clearo whatever, and add cheap battery. Joe Blow goes to smoker shop / bong shop and gets sold something like that, by a salesperson who knows nothing (like 2 shops in one road here in Durban) and he doesn't have any idea what's involved.


----------



## andro

Cat said:


> mech mod or hybrid, sub-ohm clearo whatever, and add cheap battery. Joe Blow goes to smoker shop / bong shop and gets sold something like that, by a salesperson who knows nothing (like 2 shops in one road here in Durban) and he doesn't have any idea what's involved.


sorry but i never say that i used cheap battery , nor @Rob Fisher , mine smurfs and rob vt5 from sony , both been vaping for a long time and is been something that never happened to me before . here in the forum we always try to tell people that want to start using mech about safety etc , so i still dont understand why you made such a statement ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Even Lipo batteries are unsafe when punctured.


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> sorry but i never say that i used cheap battery , nor @Rob Fisher , mine smurfs and rob vt5 from sony , both been vaping for a long time and is been something that never happened to me before . here in the forum we always try to tell people that want to start using mech about safety etc , so i still dont understand why you made such a statement ?


And if it was not for that good battery, you might have been in trouble!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Cat

:-/ i did not say you used a cheap battery. i said, this form of vape stuff is inappropriate for selling at smoke shops to "average joe". So far, those shops are not selling it. Good! Rest, must i just copy-paste? Better that Twisp come up with some sort of high end version, for those who want something better.
Here on the forum? Average Joe other 90% are _not_ on a forum! Nor will they be.


----------



## ET

On the other hand you cannot expect non vape shops to have staff that know everything about the products they sell. Like walking into a Game store, buying brake fluid and pool chlorine, mixing them together and then moaning at Game because they didn't tell you you were not supposed to mix them together. The onus is on the shopper to know what's what.


----------



## Kuhlkatz

Simple rule that was mentioned on the forum before - keep atties with spring-loaded 510 connectors far away from your hybrid mech mods. The spring compresses and the negative end of the atty WILL screw all the way down and touch the positive battery terminal, creating a short circuit the instant you fire it.

The Atlantis can be safely paired with the Aspire CF MOD range which was designed for it. It might not be regulated, but it does have some additional fail-safes built in to keep you from blowing yourself up.

Mod manufacturers should include literature & safety warnings with their products, just like a vehicle's owner manual. Store owners might potentially give a short 'safety first' schpiel when selling someone a mod, but at the end of the day it's still up to the user to use the device responsibly.

Just like noob bikers ride 'extra' careful when starting out and pushes all possible limits 6 months down the line, us vapers also 'forget' the basic stuff when we think we know we have some experience. We all f up. We're just human after all.

Oh, and Murphy. Never forget about him, as that bastard has got us all covered.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ET

Yeah that Murphy fella, love him to bits. Only he would make the plastic bankie of spare orings and screws completely vanish two days after i finally consolidate all my collected spare crews, o-rings and stuff like that in one bankie.


----------



## kimbo

Skip to 22:00 @andro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

He is spot on! I have vented 2 batteries with the Atlantis. A VTC5 and a new version AW!


----------



## ET

Aspire gonna get sued six ways from sunday soon.


----------



## huffnpuff

Funny enough, I accidentally discovered ( ie I dropped my mod) the design flaws in the Atlantis last night. There's 2 main areas which are contributing to disaster:
1) The positive post on the coil has enough play for it to be pressed slight further into the coil body.
2) The Positive post on the base also has enough play to be pressed into the base.

Because the Atlantis is springless, the base positive post makes direct contact with the coil positive post. There is enough friction to prevent slippage when using mods with spring-loaded 510's, but anything that is applying more force to the base post WILL create enough pressure to push it up and because there is some play in the coil post, both the coil post and base post minutely move up together about 0.5-1.0mm, enough to result in the base positive post becoming flush with the negative......ZAP ! Instant hard short when using anything that has a positive equal or wider than 510, hybrids become the worse-case scenario.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

